# Anybody draws on the iPad?



## coldbrew (Jul 3, 2016)

I use ProCreate and recently started using an Adonit Jot Pro pen. ProCreate's probably the best app for drawing/painting ever, and I use it all the time. 

Been using the iPad as my main workstation ever since the laptop died; plus, it's really sweet and works like a mini budget Cintiq XD 

Just wonderin' if anybody else works on the 'pad too, and if you do, what do you use it for? Sketches, fully rendered art or experiments?


----------



## Athos Greenwoof (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm not much of an Apple user (pears ftw ) but I have tried both iPads and Android tablets, and both are surprisingly effective. I'm more of a surrealist artist and I've never gotten into drawing cartoon characters, but still I guess drawing a full rendered character mustn't be so difficult. I still prefer pencil and paper , but sometimes if I'm bored I'll grab my phone and do some sketches to come up with ideas, as it doesn't lead to art materials being used up quickly


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 8, 2016)

coldbrew said:


> I use ProCreate and recently started using an Adonit Jot Pro pen. ProCreate's probably the best app for drawing/painting ever, and I use it all the time.
> 
> Been using the iPad as my main workstation ever since the laptop died; plus, it's really sweet and works like a mini budget Cintiq XD
> 
> Just wonderin' if anybody else works on the 'pad too, and if you do, what do you use it for? Sketches, fully rendered art or experiments?


Does it cost money?


----------



## Rydenan (Jul 14, 2016)

Not an iPad, per se, but I draw everything on a Surface Pro (2). It has a Wacom digitizer, so it really is like a mini cintiq with a laptop built in. Drawing on a screen is so nice that I doubt I'll ever go back to a standard pen tablet again.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 15, 2016)

I used to draw a lot using SketchBook/InkBook on the iPad (this was drawn in SketchBook Pro iPad, and this in InkBook). It lead to me discovering SketchBook Pro for the PC, which is what I use for a significant part of my art process now. Sadly my iPad has kicked the bucket (seems to be a firmware error far as I can tell) and is out of warranty, so no on-the-go digital sketching for me, anymore.


----------



## Pteri (Jul 21, 2016)

I draw everything digital on my kindle xD


----------



## SlushieCafe (Jul 29, 2016)

coldbrew said:


> I use ProCreate and recently started using an Adonit Jot Pro pen. ProCreate's probably the best app for drawing/painting ever, and I use it all the time.
> 
> Been using the iPad as my main workstation ever since the laptop died; plus, it's really sweet and works like a mini budget Cintiq XD
> 
> Just wonderin' if anybody else works on the 'pad too, and if you do, what do you use it for? Sketches, fully rendered art or experiments?



I use procreate for all of my digital art (apart from animations) because I'm so used to carrying my art around and it's simplicity.
I've got a years worth of art on my so furry gallery: SoFurry - Art User
if you'd like to check it out ^^


----------



## dangerouslygooey (Jul 29, 2016)

I use sketches Pro. It's pretty good.


----------



## ScentedBones (Jul 29, 2016)

I draw using an app called Photoshop Touch (aka) _waste of money_. 

Why, you ask? Because the app got removed from the AppStore from a while ago, of course this means that there won't be any future updates _THAT IT DESPERATELY NEEDED. _It occasionally crashes, lags a lot if I make the canvas over 3k X 3k (which is how big I normally need to make it otherwise you'll be able to see the pixels on my art)
Why do I continue using it? Because it has a mouse feature that allows me to use my fingers to draw but still let's me keep the lines steady and since I don't know where to even start looking for a cheap graphics pen my fingers are all I've got.

The fact that I can still draw a decent looking hand on this awful app never ceases to amaze me.


----------

